# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [3.0][WF] Découvrir WorkFlow Fundation

## olifile

Slt!!

Je voudrais savoir si l'un d'entre vous a dj programm avec WorkFlow? 
Je voudrais commenc  dcouvrir les nouvelles capacits du WinFX (.NET Framework 3.0).  ::D:

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

Salut  ::): 

Que veux-tu savoir exactement ? Que recherches-tu ? De la doc ? Des conseils ?

----------


## olifile

salut Thomas Lebrun!

Donc comme je suis en tra de commenc de la doc et des conseils  ::P:  

par ou commenc! J'ai deja instal le .net Framework 3.0 e la distibution pour Visual Stuido 2005

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

Dans ce cas, le mieux que je puisse te conseiller, c'est d'aller faire un tour ici (site officiel): http://wf.netfx3.com 

Et ici: http://www.workflow-foundation.com/


A+  ::):

----------


## Mehdi Feki

Salut,

J'ai fait mes premiers ps en WF en dcortiquant ce projet Expense Reporting Demo .

----------


## margagn

Pour les Qubcois/Montralais dans la salle, il y a une prsentation de Windows Workflow Foundation  Montral le 4 dcembre.

http://www.guvsm.net/Default.aspx?tabid=65

----------


## olifile

Bon j'ai um petit probleme! sur mon workflows j'ai mi un petit CodeActivity avec a:



```

```

 o moment d'execuction il charge la nouvel fenetre mais reste en chargement. Conclusion j'arrive pas a ouvir une nouvel fenetre dans un CodeActivity.

quelqun peut m'aid???

----------


## Mehdi Feki

> Bon j'ai um petit probleme! sur mon workflows j'ai mi un petit CodeActivity avec a:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
>  o moment d'execuction il charge la nouvel fenetre mais reste en chargement. Conclusion j'arrive pas a ouvir une nouvel fenetre dans un CodeActivity.
> ...


Je t'invite  crer un nouveau sujet et de marquer celui-ci

----------

